# برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم مجارى الهواء --- هام جدا لك



## mohamed mech (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
بين ايديكم الان هذا البرامج الرائع و البسيط الذى استخدمه الان فى تصميم مجارى الهواء لجمبع مشاريعى
احببت ان يكون بين ايديكم ايضا اخونى فى الله
و كم انا سعيد ان اصبحت عضوا لهذا الملتقى الرائع 
فجزا الله كل من اعان على دعمة و انشاءه و تطويره 

و السلام عليكم :63:


----------



## ahmed cod (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bobstream (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المجهود


----------



## إسلام مجدي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا
يا معلم
thanks


----------



## عليما (21 ديسمبر 2008)

thnx. mannnnnnnnn


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2008)

و جزاكم جميعاً خيراً كثير و نفعكم بما بين ايديكم و رزقكم ما ينفعكم و نفع بكم :63:


----------



## عاشق الروح (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك علي نشر الخير
في انتظار الجديد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

وألف شكر يا هندسة بس ياريت شرح للبرنامج


----------



## rasmi (26 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## مصطفى عماد (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## mam.mahamed (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## productique (17 يناير 2009)

الله اكبر
بارك الله فيك
مهم جدا جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (19 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفع بكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمود33 (28 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر يااعزاءي ياغالين


----------



## kamil522 (28 فبراير 2009)

رائع ومميز مشكور ...................


----------



## الدكة (28 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ... وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج حقا راااائع.....شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## شـــادي (1 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> البرنامج حقا راااائع.....شكرا جزيلا لك



اين انت يا جــــــــــــــــــــهاد


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_20 (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا والف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## باثابت (10 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير وانا تحت خدمتكم


----------



## amr fathy (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ك خير ....


----------



## علي السوداني (27 يوليو 2009)

لك الشكر والتقدير mohamed mech ..
ستظل مثل هذه المواضيع زادنا نحن مستجدي العهد في هندسة التبريد والتكييف ..
وسأسمح لنفسي بإزعاجك بأسئلة عن البرنامج الذي نفحتنا إياه من خلال هذا البوست 
1/ أسأل عن المقصود ب:-
13°C Air at 97% RH and 1 atm وما شابهها من ؟1/ 
2/ قيم flow rate - head loss - velocity equivalent diameter - duct size من أين أحصل عليها؟
3/ ماعلاقة قيم درجات الحرارة الموجودة في أعلى البرنامج بالمصطاحات التي تليها من أمثال ( fluid density - fluid viscosity ......( ?

وكيف يمكن إنزال الأرقام الناتجة من إنتهاء العملية الحسابية إلى التنفيذ؟ ..
ولك التقدير إن وجدت منك الإجابة الشافية وإن لم أجد ؟؟ 
إحترامي ​


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا سيد محمد والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## احمد الجميل (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

وان امكن شرح و توضيح بسيط للبرنامج


----------



## احسان الشبل (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا البرنامج جدا لطيف
الله يبارك فيك يا اخي


----------



## mohamed mech (28 يوليو 2009)

علي السوداني قال:


> لك الشكر والتقدير mohamed mech ..​
> 
> و اياك يا أخى الكريم :84:.​
> 
> ...


 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نأمل من الاعضاء الافاضل المراجعة و ابداء الراى​


----------



## light man (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة المفيدة و جاري التحميل .............................


----------



## scream-79 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فيك يا اخونا العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع بس بتمنى منك لو بتساعدني انا بحاجة لكتب تصميم وتفصيل الدكت وشكرا اخوي العزيز


----------



## spe100 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكرك على البرنامج ياليت اجد شرح توضيحي


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أكتوبر 2009)

scream-79 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يبارك فيك يا اخونا العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع بس بتمنى منك لو بتساعدني انا بحاجة لكتب تصميم وتفصيل الدكت وشكرا اخوي العزيز


 
اخى الكريم الموضوع التالى به معظم كتب تصميم مجارى الهواء الدكت 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96539.html


----------



## aamer_dad (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ربي يسلم أيديك


----------



## mohamed mech (31 أكتوبر 2009)

spe100 قال:


> نشكرك على البرنامج ياليت اجد شرح توضيحي


​ 
الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم شرح البرنامج مع العلم انه سهل جدا و بسيط​ 


1/ أسأل عن المقصود ب:-
13°c air at 97% rh and 1 atm وما شابهها من ؟ ​ 

هى و الله اعلم درجات حرارة الهواء المار فى الدكت
مثال : درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من هود المطبخ مثلاً 125 ف تختلف عن الهواء البارد الذى حرارته 70 ف
كذلك الامر بالنسبة للرطوبه فالهواء الساخن تزداد رطوبته النسبية عند تبريده
لذلك تجد ان الهواء البارد رطوبته النسبية اكثر كما هو موضح فى الاختيارات
و عموما فإن الاختلاف فى النتائج يكاد لا يؤثر على حجم الدكت 
و نحن نستخدم الاختيار الاول لان الهواء الخارج من الكويل يكون بارد جدا.​ 

2/ قيم flow rate - head loss - velocity equivalent diameter - duct size من أين أحصل عليها؟​ 
flow rate هذا مطلوب منك من حسابات الحمل الحرارى.​ 

velocity :1: تختلف على حسب نوع المبنى المراد تكييفه و هى للمبانى العادية فى حدود 1200 فى مجارى الهواء الرئيسية الى 800 فى الداخلية.​ 

head loss :86: عندما تضع flow rate و velocity للدكت الرئيسى عند مدخل او مخرج الوحدة او المروحة يظهر امامك ال head loss فى الخانة التى تلى flow rate و هو فى حدود 0.04 الى 0.1
و الافضل هو 0.05 ا لى 0.07 و عليك بتسجيل ذلك الرقم اللى نتج لك و كتابته فى كل دكت يلى الدكت الرئيسى السابق لنا حسابه و كذلك الدكتات الفرعية اوكتابته مرة وادة و عمل علامة :28: عليه ليتكرر فى كل الدكتات
و ستلاحظ ان السرعة فى هذه الدكتات ستكون اقل من الدكت الرئيسى على الرغم من ثبوت head loss 
و هو المطلوب لتقليل الصوت :9: كلما اقتربت من الجرلة.​ 

equivalent diameter هذا ناتج من البرنامج و هو القطر المطلوب للدكت لهذه الكمية من الهواء عند هذا head loss​ 

duct size جينا الى بيت القصيد :2:​ 
انتا غالباً المعمارى بيفرض عليك فى معظم الوقت ارتفاع معين لا يسمح بتخطيه لمجارى الهواء سواء كان مجرى واحد او مجريين ماريين فوق بعضهم صح...
تأمن نفسك و تخصم منهم 10 سم احتياطى بعد خصم 5 سم للسقف و حوالى 15 للكشافات و 5 لمواسير الكهرباء و هاكذا ولو فى حاجة تانى تخصمها من الفراغ اللى فوق السقف و تشوف الباقى كام
 ( ده ان اتبقى حاجة اصلاً ..... هههههه ) 
يعنى مثلا فراغ فوق السقف 100 سم يبقى الدكت عمقه لا يزيد عن 60 يم مثلا و لان البرنامج بالبوصه يبقى اقصى عمق هو 24 بوصة .
تدخل ال cfm و السرعة زى ما اتفقنا و تدخل عمق مجرى الهواء ينتج لك البعد الثانى و هو المطلوب الحصول عليه لرسم الدكت
فى احيان كثيرة يكون لديك العرض و تحتاج العمق ؟؟؟ اكتبه ايضا فى الخانة الاولى فيظهر لك العمق فى الخانة الثانية ​ 

3/ ماعلاقة قيم د رجات الحرارة الموجودة في أعلى البرنامج بالمصطاحات التي تليها من أمثال ( fluid density - fluid viscosity ......( ?
تختلف هذه القيم بأختلاف درجات الحرارة و ليس لها اهميه تذكر على حد علمى فيما يخص بأبعاد الدكت ( ومحدش يضرب:60: انا مسلح :73 اتركها :58: و لا تشغل بالك بها.​ 

وكيف يمكن إنزال الأرقام الناتجة من إنتهاء العملية الحسابية إلى التنفيذ؟ ..​ 

تأخذ البعدين الناتجين من الحسابات و تضعهم فى الرسم مع كميه الهواء الماره فى هذا الدكت
ملحوظة هامة جدا: الدكت الاقتصادى من حيث تكلفة التصنيع و التشغيل هو الدكت المدور 
يليه الدكت المربع
يليه المستطيل كلما اقتربت قيمة ابعادة 
و لا ينصح ان تكون النسبة بين بعدى الدكت اكبر من 4:1
و الافضل حتى لا تحدث مشكلة مع المعمارى بسبب ابعاد الدكت و صعوبة تنفيذه خاصتاً فى الاماكن الضيقة ان تكون النسبة 2:1 العرض 2 و العمق 1
اى لو العرض 16 يبقى العمق 8
و لا يفضل استخدام الارقام الفردية نهائياً فى ابعاد الدكت​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس mohamed mech 
شكراً لك على البرنامج و على الشرح


----------



## salam.89 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر عشت


----------



## إبن جبير (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع ، بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا على كل متقدمون لإخوانكم


----------



## سقلين (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emara1955 (3 يناير 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان يكون البرنامج واضح


----------



## حسام ميكانكل (16 يناير 2011)

شكراً اخي الكريم


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. برنامج واسع الاستخدام


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (28 مايو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك علي نشر الخير
في انتظار الجديد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## deago (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك مشكور


----------



## kadekr5 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوكم انا من الجزائر واريد معرفة شخص يستطيع ان يعلمني كيفية استعماله من فضلكم اخواتي الكرام [email protected]


----------



## mohamed mech (27 ديسمبر 2011)

kadekr5 قال:


> ارجوكم انا من الجزائر واريد معرفة شخص يستطيع ان يعلمني كيفية استعماله من فضلكم اخواتي الكرام [email protected]


 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2511105#ixzz1hjzYnC2K


شرح استعمال البرنامج ​1/ أسأل عن المقصود ب:-
13°c air at 97% rh and 1 atm وما شابهها من ؟ ​


هى و الله اعلم درجات حرارة الهواء المار فى الدكت
مثال : درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من هود المطبخ مثلاً 125 ف تختلف عن الهواء البارد الذى حرارته 70 ف
كذلك الامر بالنسبة للرطوبه فالهواء الساخن تزداد رطوبته النسبية عند تبريده
لذلك تجد ان الهواء البارد رطوبته النسبية اكثر كما هو موضح فى الاختيارات
و عموما فإن الاختلاف فى النتائج يكاد لا يؤثر على حجم الدكت 
و نحن نستخدم الاختيار الاول لان الهواء الخارج من الكويل يكون بارد جدا.​


2/ قيم flow rate - head loss - velocity equivalent diameter - duct size من أين أحصل عليها؟​

flow rate هذا مطلوب منك من حسابات الحمل الحرارى.​


velocity :1: تختلف على حسب نوع المبنى المراد تكييفه و هى للمبانى العادية فى حدود 1200 فى مجارى الهواء الرئيسية الى 800 فى الداخلية.​


head loss :86: عندما تضع flow rate و velocity للدكت الرئيسى عند مدخل او مخرج الوحدة او المروحة يظهر امامك ال head loss فى الخانة التى تلى flow rate و هو فى حدود 0.04 الى 0.1
و الافضل هو 0.05 ا لى 0.07 و عليك بتسجيل ذلك الرقم اللى نتج لك و كتابته فى كل دكت يلى الدكت الرئيسى السابق لنا حسابه و كذلك الدكتات الفرعية اوكتابته مرة وادة و عمل علامة :28: عليه ليتكرر فى كل الدكتات
و ستلاحظ ان السرعة فى هذه الدكتات ستكون اقل من الدكت الرئيسى على الرغم من ثبوت head loss 
و هو المطلوب لتقليل الصوت :9: كلما اقتربت من الجرلة.​


equivalent diameter هذا ناتج من البرنامج و هو القطر المطلوب للدكت لهذه الكمية من الهواء عند هذا head loss​


duct size جينا الى بيت القصيد :2:​

انتا غالباً المعمارى بيفرض عليك فى معظم الوقت ارتفاع معين لا يسمح بتخطيه لمجارى الهواء سواء كان مجرى واحد او مجريين ماريين فوق بعضهم صح...
تأمن نفسك و تخصم منهم 10 سم احتياطى بعد خصم 5 سم للسقف و حوالى 15 للكشافات و 5 لمواسير الكهرباء و هاكذا ولو فى حاجة تانى تخصمها من الفراغ اللى فوق السقف و تشوف الباقى كام
( ده ان اتبقى حاجة اصلاً ..... هههههه ) 
يعنى مثلا فراغ فوق السقف 100 سم يبقى الدكت عمقه لا يزيد عن 60 يم مثلا و لان البرنامج بالبوصه يبقى اقصى عمق هو 24 بوصة .
تدخل ال cfm و السرعة زى ما اتفقنا و تدخل عمق مجرى الهواء ينتج لك البعد الثانى و هو المطلوب الحصول عليه لرسم الدكت
فى احيان كثيرة يكون لديك العرض و تحتاج العمق ؟؟؟ اكتبه ايضا فى الخانة الاولى فيظهر لك العمق فى الخانة الثانية ​


3/ ماعلاقة قيم د رجات الحرارة الموجودة في أعلى البرنامج بالمصطاحات التي تليها من أمثال ( fluid density - fluid viscosity ......( ?
تختلف هذه القيم بأختلاف درجات الحرارة و ليس لها اهميه تذكر على حد علمى فيما يخص بأبعاد الدكت ( ومحدش يضرب:60: انا مسلح :73 اتركها :58: و لا تشغل بالك بها.​


وكيف يمكن إنزال الأرقام الناتجة من إنتهاء العملية الحسابية إلى التنفيذ؟ ..​


تأخذ البعدين الناتجين من الحسابات و تضعهم فى الرسم مع كميه الهواء الماره فى هذا الدكت
ملحوظة هامة جدا: الدكت الاقتصادى من حيث تكلفة التصنيع و التشغيل هو الدكت المدور 
يليه الدكت المربع
يليه المستطيل كلما اقتربت قيمة ابعادة 
و لا ينصح ان تكون النسبة بين بعدى الدكت اكبر من 4:1
و الافضل حتى لا تحدث مشكلة مع المعمارى بسبب ابعاد الدكت و صعوبة تنفيذه خاصتاً فى الاماكن الضيقة ان تكون النسبة 2:1 العرض 2 و العمق 1
اى لو العرض 16 يبقى العمق 8
و لا يفضل استخدام الارقام الفردية نهائياً فى ابعاد الدكت​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## engkfa (13 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر يا باشا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

احسنت


----------



## محمود33 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررر

تسلم هالأيادي


----------



## حيدراكرم (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adiloman (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على هدا المجهود القيم


----------



## adiloman (3 فبراير 2012)

ياريت اخي لوكان بالعربي او الفرنسية 
اخوكم من المغرب واللغة التانية عندنة 
هي الفرنسية المتداولة في الشغل


----------



## adiloman (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## meloto (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## I love Iraq (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ويسعدنا ان تكون زميلا لنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## eyadmm (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور ،،، بارك الله فيك


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

tanx


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Naelkh (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنس ال (2 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## fuadmidya (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## shehab4tt (15 مارس 2013)

a;vh


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير والصواب ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mmhhmm (25 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووررررررر


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

